# flat box problems



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

i was using the 10 inches flat box today
and more mud was coming brom behind the box then the front

could it be that the rubber seal of the back cover door is damage?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Is this your first time using this tool ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

yes and no,just take your box apart and put it back together,if you open them all the time to clean them something may of slipped etc.....


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

i was talking to a guy that uses boxes on the job where i work and this guy tells me that if i clean them and dont use them often the rubber seal around the door may get dry and they would leak so he suggerst i put them in a pail of water to get the seal(rubber) to expand


----------



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

when your not using them for awhile you could also spray some bazooka oil on the rubber after there cleaned.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

OR you could keep em sprayed down with WD-40, they will never leak and stayed sealed even if you don't use em for months. They say that WD-40 will eat the gaskets up, but mine are still fine. The fat-boys that I am usiing now have wd-40 on em for over 5 years now,,, guess they will self-destruct any day now.


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

as of now i dont have wd-40 i have 3 in 1 and 2buckcanucks gave me some jig-a-loo
will does work if not i will get some wd-40
i never tought those rubber would dry specialy being 2 months old
i used them 2 weeks ago an all was going fine till i used them yesterday
guess i willl have to wash them less often


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

michel1949 said:


> as of now i dont have wd-40 i have 3 in 1 and 2buckcanucks gave me some jig-a-loo
> will does work if not i will get some wd-40
> i never tought those rubber would dry specialy being 2 months old
> i used them 2 weeks ago an all was going fine till i used them yesterday
> guess i willl have to wash them less often


i think you have the rubber seals twisted or something, oil isn't going to make that much difference on leaking with a 2 month old box. I've used boxes for yrs that have never seen oil on the seals and don't leak.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Been thinking,,,, are you sure that someone didn't install the gaskets backwards??? after cleaning it???

That will difinately make one leak


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

the way i look at the box from behind there is only on way to put the rubber on


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

i call up the guy who sold it to me and he said since its new he will give me another rubber for ftree


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Been thinking,,,, are you sure that someone didn't install the gaskets backwards??? after cleaning it???
> 
> That will difinately make one leak


I think you may be right,we were helping him out a few weeks back,introducing him to his new tools,he likes to keep his tools super clean,so he takes them apart to clean them,advised him not to though....but
got to give him credit though,61 years old and bought tools,was a hand taper all his life,but he was always by the hour ,and the tax rates began to kill him.so he's going the p/w root.
had to laugh at his one comment,he said he did one job where he put in 28 hours over time.but his weekly pay cheque was still the same.(work 28 hours free) he said "why should I pay someone else to work"


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

michel1949 said:


> the way i look at the box from behind there is only on way to put the rubber on


 That's what you may think but I have seen many a guys put it on flipped it will leak for sure.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

michel1949 said:


> the way i look at the box from behind there is only on way to put the rubber on


 It can go on either way,,, the gaskets should be facing IN not OUT.

I say gaskets cause some come with a spilt gasket (two) some come with one gasket. Either way, you can put em on right or wrong.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Michel,

What kind of 10" are you using?

When you say


> more mud was coming brom behind the box then the front


 you are meaning it's pushing by the gaskets, and not from the backside of the bottom of the box? It's not pushing from between the backside of the bottom plate of the box (the box's plate part that's closest to the wall) and the wall? Why I ask is that some of those plates are designed in a way that they don't offer much resistance to mud that may want to come out in that direction as well while boxing - the plates can be put on an angle that allows for a decent sized gap between much of the plate and the wall. If you push a little hard with a box like that, and especially if you run mud a little thin-ish, it can come out pretty good at times in that direction (a 10" Tape Tech Power Assist box I was trying for some things was like that).

When it comes to gaskets, some boxes are built in a way that the gaskets can 'curl' up in spots when you try to get the lid back into position/back into the box's cavity. The Columbia boxes I'm using don't do that (quality gaskets and quality fit of the components). But the gaskets on the Tape Tech Power Assist box I was trying did curl easily in spots when trying to get the lid back in position, and so did a Drywall Master 5.5". With the TapeTech, it was more the way things fitted together that was causing the problem. With the Drywall Master, it seemed mostly because the gasket was so soft. I had to all the time watch how the gaskets were going back in, when putting the lid back into position so I could use the things.

If you don't pick up on the gasket curling, you should still be able to run a box like that. But the seal from the gaskets wouldn't be there as good.

The improper installation of the gaskets can happen. If you can look at another box like the one you're using, maybe that would help determine if your gaskets are on right.


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

finaly found thw problem 
one of the screw that holds the door was gone and made the door in the back twist and the mud was coming out from there

a 15 cents screw solve the problem


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

michel1949 said:


> finaly found thw problem
> one of the screw that holds the door was gone and made the door in the back twist and the mud was coming out from there
> 
> a 15 cents screw solve the problem


don't let your wife find out about the 15 cent screw you got,you might loose a good sander:jester:
where you working now michel,getting the hang of all the new tools now ??


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

michel1949 said:


> finaly found thw problem
> one of the screw that holds the door was gone and made the door in the back twist and the mud was coming out from there
> 
> a 15 cents screw solve the problem


Well, you found the problem,,, thats what its all about. If you keep useing the tools, and keep your eyes open,,, they will be good to you.:thumbsup:


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

hi there 2 bucks
i just finish a motel in new liskeard 100 miles north of north bay
getting better with the tools except a few things but with time it will be better
when i ll go to london i will give you a call and we will meet somewhere


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

my gaskets leek jest a bit sometimes. the way she gos.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

yeah I drop all me tools in water, they last longer.... but the best is
2 burritos advise I drop tools that sit longer in Transmission oil


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> yeah I drop all me tools in da water, they last longer.... but the best is
> 2 burritos advise I drop tools that sit longer in Transmission oil


Mine r never out off water! Unless being used:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Mine r never out off water! Unless being used:thumbsup:


I let em dry after a car wash or they turn into a barnickle box


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Just bought some of this stuff!!
Can b used on plastic/rubber and just about anything else!:thumbsup:
Wont touch the bushes on the gun!:thumbup:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Joe do you mean the aluminum starts corroding? Lately I've been keeping my boxes and cp tube heads in a tool box as per 2Bucks instruction. My stainless skids on flushers get rusty?? And corrosion bubbles all over corner roller. Boxes seem fine. Just have an inch of water in box so most things are not submerged.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

D A Drywall said:


> Joe do you mean the aluminum starts corroding? Lately I've been keeping my boxes and cp tube heads in a tool box as per 2Bucks instruction. My stainless skids on flushers get rusty?? And corrosion bubbles all over corner roller. Boxes seem fine. Just have an inch of water in box so most things are not submerged.


Think he is saying that if he leaves them in water that they grow like crusty things on them!!:yes:
Which they do but after a while the crusty bits don't come back! Only after I clean everything that this happens!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> Joe do you mean the aluminum starts corroding? Lately I've been keeping my boxes and cp tube heads in a tool box as per 2Bucks instruction. My stainless skids on flushers get rusty?? And corrosion bubbles all over corner roller. Boxes seem fine. Just have an inch of water in box so most things are not submerged.



like posted before spray em in the car wash once a week and let dry when used drop in pail of water till you see the car wash repeat cycle, I 2buck and Mitch drop our zooks and angleboxes in trans oil...


----------

